# ДЭП II степени. Правильно ли мне поставили диагноз?



## Татьяна Влодимировна (6 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте! Мне 45 лет. Два года назад впервые произошел приступ панической атаки: неожиданно стало плохо, поднялось давление, онемела нижняя челюсть, похолодели руки и ноги, стало трясти, стало тяжело дышать и сильное сердцебиение. Все это сопровождалось сильным страхом. Такие приступы стали повторятся. Появилась тревога ожидания нового приступа. Стала ходить по разным врачам, которые ставили разные диагнозы: ВСД по гипертоническому типу,  НЦД с эмоционально-вегетативным синдромом, остеохондроз ШОП, депрессивный эпизод с соматическими проявлениями. Проводимое лечение не давало никаких результатов. Хочу обратить внимание, что никакого обследования мне не назначалось. Только через полтора года меня направили на МРТ. Результаты следующие: МРТ ШОП – картина дистрофических изменений ШОП, осложненных грыжеобразованием С3-С6. С7/Th1, протрузией дискаС6/7. Антилистез С3, С4, С6 позвонков. Ретролистез С5. Признаки деформирующего спондилоза на уровне С5-С6 сегмента, спондилоартроза на уровне С2-Th1 сегментов.
МРТ головной мозг МР картина множественных очагов  глиоза, вероятнее сосудистого генеза. Умеренная наружняя  гидроцефалия.
 На основании этого заключения мне ставят диагноз: ДЭП IIстепени. Почитав об этом в интернете, я пришла  в ужас. Правильно ли мне поставлен этот диагноз?  Жалобы в настоящее время: Сильно давит на глаза, прилив крови к голове, немеет нижняя челюсть, спазм в горле, изменение голоса (охриплость, ЛОР ничего не выявил), слабость, немеют руки,  иногда тошнит, тахикардия, очень неприятные ощущения в левой стороне груди. Ну и, конечно, мне очень страшно. Неужели мне так всегда мучится?


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Фев 2013)

да действительно похоже на ВСД которую мне тоже кстати ставили..... скажите что именно произошло перед первым приступом у вас...
Добавлено: Feb 6, 2013 9:48 PM
*2 стадия выраженная дисциркуляторная энцефалопатия (ДЭП 2ст) должна быть выставлена неврологом когда ​*происходит дальнейшее нарастании нервно-психического дефекта. При схожести жалоб с наблюдающимися в I стадии признаки поражения структуры мозга здесь уже выражены явно. Нередко эти изменения структуры мозга являются следствием повторных транзиторных ишемий, бессимптомно протекающих мелкоочаговых инсультов. Характерны пирамидные знаки, координаторная дисфункция, симптомы орального автоматизма. На глазном дне — сужение артерий, расширение вен, ангиосклероз. Доминирующие неврологические синдромы: пирамидный, дискоординаторный, амиостатический​
Добавлено: Feb 6, 2013 9:52 PM
похоже нашла в интернете..... действительно еще больше запугает..... такие жалобы на здоровье у меня были как у вас только я не обследовалась..... мне ставили диагноз тревожная депресия или ВСД..... только меня еще все время рвало и трясло всю сил вообще не было.
Добавлено: Feb 6, 2013 9:59 PM
*Вы кстати умница что подняли эту тему потому что считаю она связана и с болью с которой сталкиваются форумчане.... любая боль связана с шоковой реакцией организма и страхом. Только многие молчат об этом ..... к боли привыкнуть невозможно..... начинаешь прислушиваться и тебе кажется что это все ..... просто невыносимо..... все взаимосвязано. Хорошо если боль проходит за 2 недели, а если нет.*


----------



## rostana (7 Фев 2013)

Я не врач, но у меня такие же симптомы на протяжении уже 30 лет. ( обострения и непродолжительные ремиссии). Ставят ВСД, но как оказывается, такого диагноза нет.  Значит, такие симптомы могут давать и  неполадки с позвоночником.  Тогда вопрос- у огромного количества людей в наличии остеохондроз, синдром позвоночной артерии, нестабильность позвонков и т.д. ,но не у всех такие симптомы. Мне еще ставили диагноз  Тревожно-депрессивное расстройство. А чем вы лечитесь?


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (7 Фев 2013)

Принимала антидепрессанты. Сначала амитриптилин, затем рекситин,  затем паксил. Но они мне не помогли. Я, конечно, почувствовала их действие. Настроение улучшилось. На все проблемы смотрю легче. Но в болезни они не помогли. Такие же кризы. Препараты для улучшшения мозгового кровообращения приносят очень маленький результат и ненадолго. Самый лучший и стойкий результат (4 мес) был после посещения мануального терапевта. Он то мне и сказал, что при моем состоянии позвоночника такие симптомы возможны. К сожалению, лечиться у него у меня пока нет возможности. Это в другом городе. Кстати, мне тоже ставили тр. - депр. расстройство. Я, думаю, что врачи, когда не понимают твою болезнь, сразу отправляют к психиатру на консультацию к психиатру во время криза. Я задыхалась, меня трясло и было высокое давление. Она меня с порога сразу спросила, почему я нервничаю. Потом видя, что мне тяжело дышать посоветовала найти в интернете методику Стрельниковой и успокоится. С тем и отправили домой.


----------



## rostana (7 Фев 2013)

Давайте подождем, что ответят врачи и специалисты. Я тоже спасаюсь антидепрессантами- при приеме кризов нет, но были несколько раз повышения давления до 160, кот. я , как ни странно, совсем не ощущала. При кризах я чувствовала высокое давление, и у меня был сильный страх измерять его во время криза. Ходила к мануальному терапевту, который вправил мне позвонки, 3 сеанса, с тех пор, кризов нет, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу...


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Фев 2013)

я пила рексетин 10 месяцев.... сейчас чувствую себя нормально, только после стресса начинает голова болеть затылок и головокружение.... иногда пью гедозепам или корвалдин.... после рексетина стала совершенно другим человеком даже мировозрение поменялось полностью.... страхи пытаюсь гнать от себя но переживаю не так сильно..


----------



## rostana (7 Фев 2013)

Да, еще хотела сказать, полезно почитать книги Курпатова, он там доступно раскладывает все по полочкам, что такое т.н. ВСД и как с ней бороться. Кстати, не пугайтесь, Курпатов говорит, что ДЭП -это та же ВСД, нейроциркуляторная дистония и т.д. и т.п., и что жить  с ней будем долго, но мучительно ))))


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Фев 2013)

Мне кажется просто надо понять что всем бывает страшно.... а мы сами себя пугаем собственными страхами... Курпатова читала, много интересного, очень понравилось про собаку Павлова пример.


----------



## rostana (7 Фев 2013)

Всем бывает страшно, но это естественный страх - это защитная функция нашего организма. Но если страх проявляется в измерении давления, например, или лезть в ванну, то это уже патологический страх. Может ли он быть при сколиозе, остеохондрозе, смещении позвонков, или это уже другое заболевание ? Невроз или тревожное расстройство?


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (7 Фев 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> Всем бывает страшно, но это естественный страх - это защитная функция нашего организма. Но если страх проявляется в измерении давления, например, или лезть в ванну, то это уже патологический страх. Может ли он быть при сколиозе, остеохондрозе, смещении позвонков, или это уже другое заболевание ? Невроз или тревожное расстройство?


Я думаю, что состояния, когда становится полуобморочное состояние, немеют  руки и ноги, сдавливает грудную клетку, становится трудно дышать и т.п., вряд ли кто не испугается. А когда еще никто из врачей тебе ничего  не объясняет, то думаешь, что умираешь. Все обрастает множеством страхов и фобий.Потом я, конечно, нашла много информации из интернета, прочла книги Курпатова, поняла, что таких как я много. Все это принесло большое облегчение. Сейчас появился новый страх, с которым борюсь. Это страх потерять контроль над собой, сойти с ума и причинить вред близким. Понимаю, что это ерунда, но страх этот пока выше меня. Это даже не страх, а панический ужас.


----------



## rostana (7 Фев 2013)

Татьяна Владимировна, вам точно к психотерапевту, только хорошего специалиста надо найти. Все это лечится, а мы мучаемся.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Фев 2013)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Я думаю, что состояния, когда становится полуобморочное состояние, немеют руки и ноги, сдавливает грудную клетку, становится трудно дышать и т.п., вряд ли кто не испугается. А когда еще никто из врачей тебе ничего не объясняет, то думаешь, что умираешь. Все обрастает множеством страхов и фобий.Потом я, конечно, нашла много информации из интернета, прочла книги Курпатова, поняла, что таких как я много. Все это принесло большое облегчение. Сейчас появился новый страх, с которым борюсь. Это страх потерять контроль над собой, сойти с ума и причинить вред близким. Понимаю, что это ерунда, но страх этот пока выше меня. Это даже не страх, а панический ужас.


Первая паническая атака случилась у меня в больнице отделении невралгии тогда я вообще не поняла что происходит настолько было мне плохо, мне не говоря нечего укололи снотворное и я заснула.... после этого было долго ощущение что сойду с ума и потеряю контроль над собой.... я расспросила у врача почему так, что я схожу с ума... она посмеялась и сказала деточка те которые сходят с ума об этом не думают... отправила на кучу анализов снимки головы и эндокринолог... когда было все в норме поставила диагноз ВСД.
Добавлено: Feb 7, 2013 7:22 PM
Выписали приехала домой и 2 месяца провалялась в кровати я вообще не могла что то делать ноги отказывались ходить сердце вылетало давление прыгало, сердце болело, левую руку отнимало, челюсть сводило, немели части тело, встать поесть это каторга есть не могла рвала из квартиры выйти не могла яркие цвета... головокружение сумасшедшее и рвота так я пробыла 2 месяца, заработала кучу фобий одна из них боялась остаться дома одна с маленькой дочкой и в тоже время боялась выйти на улицу. Потом опять попала в больницу с сердцем в котором потологий не нашли решили что остеохондроз отдает в сердце появившись на пороге у своего невропатолога она посмотрела меня и расспросила что случилось дома... да вроде все нормаль.... а мышцы спазмировались дотронутся до спины невозможно адская боль. Выписали. Опять все по новой и я тогда поняла что это все нервы. Решила обратиться к психиатру мама была в шоке.... вот я в 34 года утречком напилась корвалдина вызвала такси, только так могла передвегаться, было не страшно, с кучей одноразовых потеков под норкологическим отделением приехала раньше врача жду курю и рву тихо в пакетик сидя на бордюре.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (7 Фев 2013)

Он выслушал меня и поставил диагноз депрессия 2 тяжести.... 3 это когда вообще передвигаться не можешь.. прописал рексетин и гедозепам.... Такая как не дай бог еще подсесть на рексетин.... кака потеплело я стала выходить на улицу с детьми у меня их 2. младшей уже 2,5 года, сначало с старшим сыном на лавочку потом и в магазин.... страшно было и плохо и руки тряслись так что не могла иголку удержать в руках.... так постепенно и лето пришло нужно было ехать в санаторий..... для меня это был шок как я сама, а вдруг мне станет плохо и не будет не скорой, не врача... напилась гедозепама поехала первый раз сама за год в электричке перезнакомилась со всем вогоном со страху. В санатории первую неделю отсыпалась полностью.... на вторую начала вечером выходить гулять и на дискотеку первый раз за год я танцевала какое удовольствие....первый раз я маталась по пляжу с чужим ребенком играя многие меня не поймут... скажут какая маласть, а сколько радости.... кинула я пить рексетин зимой я не скажу что все прекрасно нет я до сих пор работаю над собой и в жар еще бросает и лодошки потеют но это такая малость по сравнению с тем что было... сейчас память стала лучше... хотя год я собственного ребенка не помню, не помню как она росла, какой она была. это так страшно
Добавлено: Feb 7, 2013 7:40 PM
У меня вопрос скажите если можно склоны вы к полноте и какие у вас вредные привычки.


----------



## rostana (8 Фев 2013)

Когда была молодой, выпивала часто- так легче было, все симптомы уходили( алкоголь-антидепрессант), курила много лет. Сейчас все бросила, не курю-не выпиваю вообще. Стала немного поправляться, тянет на сладкое, особенно зимой( мало света- не хватает серотонина). Вредные привычки сейчас- это лень и сидение часами у компа. Скажите, Наталья, а от рексетина вы не поправились? И как у вас с давлением?


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (8 Фев 2013)

давление я не меряю сейчас ..... поправилась сильно, после того как бросила пить рексетин, чего мне с моей грыжей нельзя набрала 10кг теперь пытаюсь сбросить сладкое тоже очень ем, хотя раньше не любила...


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (8 Фев 2013)

Наталья Демьянова написал(а):


> Он выслушал меня и поставил диагноз депрессия 2 тяжести.... 3 это когда вообще передвигаться не можешь.. прописал рексетин и гедозепам.... Такая как не дай бог еще подсесть на рексетин.... кака потеплело я стала выходить на улицу с детьми у меня их 2. младшей уже 2,5 года, сначало с старшим сыном на лавочку потом и в магазин.... страшно было и плохо и руки тряслись так что не могла иголку удержать в руках.... так постепенно и лето пришло нужно было ехать в санаторий..... для меня это был шок как я сама, а вдруг мне станет плохо и не будет не скорой, не врача... напилась гедозепама поехала первый раз сама за год в электричке перезнакомилась со всем вогоном со страху. В санатории первую неделю отсыпалась полностью.... на вторую начала вечером выходить гулять и на дискотеку первый раз за год я танцевала какое удовольствие....первый раз я маталась по пляжу с чужим ребенком играя многие меня не поймут... скажут какая маласть, а сколько радости.... кинула я пить рексетин зимой я не скажу что все прекрасно нет я до сих пор работаю над собой и в жар еще бросает и лодошки потеют но это такая малость по сравнению с тем что было... сейчас память стала лучше... хотя год я собственного ребенка не помню, не помню как она росла, какой она была. это так страшно
> Добавлено: Feb 7, 2013 7:40 PM
> У меня вопрос скажите если можно склоны вы к полноте и какие у вас вредные привычки.


Наталья, читала о Вас со слезами. У меня почти все также. Как Вас понимаю! Я до АДов я была 46 р, а теперь 52. Такие у них побочки.  Но, если честно для меня это не главное. Я над собой очень много работаю. Когда мне бывает хуже всего, обычно окружающие начинают замечать: "Как ты сегодня хорошо выглядишь". У психиатра и психотерапевта я была. Разницы в них не увидела. Первая сказала, что мне нужен хороший психолог и выписала рекситин и сонапакс. Я пила их полгода. Особых улучшений не было.  И в это время стало еще хуже. Поехала к психотерапевту в другойй город. Она сказала после беседы, что у меня выраженная тревога и выписала плезил. А в карточке написала ДЭП. Когда я дома  прочитала об этом заболевании, мне вообще стало плохо. Хочу заметить, это вообше без какого либо обследования. Только потом, через полтора года я сделала МРТ. Я о результатах писала раньше. И то можно ли на его основании ставить такой диагноз?


rostana написал(а):


> Татьяна Владимировна, вам точно к психотерапевту, только хорошего специалиста надо найти. Все это лечится, а мы мучаемся.


С Вами я полностью согласна. Я думаю, что к моим соматическим заболеваниям тут же присоединяется невроз, тревога, страх. И вот тогда очень плохо. А вот где найти хорошего специалиста, я не знаю.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (8 Фев 2013)

Девочки, работаем над собой! Любые таблетки и любой психиатр - это пересаживание проблем и просьба о помощи.... мы не немощные, поэтому только работа над собой и упорство, чего боимся, то и делаем, притом регулярно, чтоб это пришло в привычку..... Утречком проснулись - зарядка, лень - берем пылесос в руки и включаем музыку танцуем... Сделал что-то - похвали себя за это, поднимаем самооценку. Расслабились, трясет нас  - представляем самого злейшего врага, как он говорит.... что сука боишься трясет мучаешься. А у меня все в шоколаде.... а трусиха так и сдохнишь нечего не добьешься..
Добавлено: Feb 8, 2013 12:08 PM
Или представляем себя маленькой девочкой с косичками, которая виновата, которая плачет, и ее ругаем за то что нам плохо....даже матюками как только можем потом прощаем и обнимаем....
Мышцы спазмируются? В инете найдите поза трупа очень хорошо расслабляет мышцы .... контрастный душ тоже хорошо. Ложимся спать - перелистаем целый день, и хвалим себя за любую мелочь, что сделали, если плохое произошло - ищем что-то хорошее, всегда палка о двух концах,  и самое главное - злость в душе не держать, прощаем


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (8 Фев 2013)

Наталья Демьянова написал(а):


> Девочки, работаем над собой! Любые таблетки и любой психиатр - это пересаживание проблем и просьба о помощи.... мы не немощные, поэтому только работа над собой и упорство, чего боимся, то и делаем, притом регулярно, чтоб это пришло в привычку..... Утречком проснулись - зарядка, лень - берем пылесос в руки и включаем музыку танцуем... Сделал что-то - похвали себя за это, поднимаем самооценку. Расслабились, трясет нас - представляем самого злейшего врага, как он говорит.... что сука боишься трясет мучаешься. А у меня все в шоколаде.... а трусиха так и сдохнишь нечего не добьешься..
> Добавлено: Feb 8, 2013 12:08 PM
> Или представляем себя маленькой девочкой с косичками, которая виновата, которая плачет, и ее ругаем за то что нам плохо....даже матюками как только можем потом прощаем и обнимаем....
> Мышцы спазмируются? В инете найдите поза трупа очень хорошо расслабляет мышцы .... контрастный душ тоже хорошо. Ложимся спать - перелистаем целый день, и хвалим себя за любую мелочь, что сделали, если плохое произошло - ищем что-то хорошее, всегда палка о двух концах, и самое главное - злость в душе не держать, прощаем


Замечательные слова!


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (8 Фев 2013)

вот так я и все время только у меня еще и мышцы спозмируются сейчас спины или от ВСД или от грыжи поэтому нагружаю себя ходьбой чтоб ноги работали и спина меньше болела опять возобновила упражнения уже 3 дня потихоньку  нарастанием


----------



## n0namer (26 Фев 2013)

все описанное было, куча врачей-рвачей, анализов, обследований. в итоге опытным путем:

мое лечение:
1.курс мануальщика
2.регулярные занятия гимнастикой/йогой(2-3 раза в неделю)
3.дигидрокверцетин или микрогидрин для улучшения кровоснабжения и поднятия общей энергетики.

сейчас проблем почти нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2013)

n0namer написал(а):


> все описанное было, куча врачей-рвачей, анализов, обследований. в итоге опытным путем:
> 
> мое лечение:
> 1.курс мануальщика
> ...


Какова Ваша специальность?


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (1 Мар 2013)

Недавно общалась по скайпу с психологом все симптомы похожи на невроз, интересно то, что и  такое может быть при остеохондрозе.... не у всех такие симптомы  при остеохондрозе. С чем это связано дорогие доктора объясните... только если у вас остеохондроз психолог не берется лечить... вот незадача.... от чего нервы та бьют....


----------



## rostana (20 Мар 2013)

А в ответ- тишина...Уважаемые специалисты, ответьте, пожалуйста, на предыдущий пост. Думаю, многих заинтересует ответ, с какой стороны подходить к лечению. На дворе весна- пора обострений..


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (20 Мар 2013)

Да вряд ли кто ответит....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2013)

А что ответить. Вы верите психологу, а не врачу.
Но и тот говорит о неврозе.
А остеохондроз-то тут причем?
Невроз и лечите.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (22 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ступин здесь параллельно идут болезни невроз и остеохондроз а корень один нервы..... вот и гуляет психосаматика....
Добавлено: Mar 21, 2013 9:10 PM
Я верю и своему лечащему врачу.... она интересно сказала.... когда я перестану бояться все пройдет.... а как можно не боятся.... люди все чего то боятся.... я боюсь что опять скрутит сильно вот при обострении и нервы шалят.... хотя потихоньку справляюсь...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2013)

Вот от боязни и нужна таблетка или процедура


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (24 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот от боязни и нужна таблетка или процедура


а Я ТАКОЙ И НЕ ЗНАЮ....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2013)

Доктор знает.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (26 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор знает.


Позвольте поинтересоваться к какому доктору уже обращаться... я уже не пойму


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2013)

Психиатр. Ине надо бояться, панические атаки лечат они лучше всех.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (28 Мар 2013)

А у меня нет панических атак.... Бог миловал.... Просто когда начинает сильно болеть мне становится страшно что стану беспомощность.... А вот прислушиваюсь я к своему организму сильно..... Просто болезнь для меня была большим стрессом... Я 10 врачей прошла пока поняли что со мной.... Вот и все...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2013)

Так что с Вами?


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (28 Мар 2013)

Грыжа позвоночника как и у всех почти форумчан.. Только наши врачи сначала лечили остеохондроз, потом диски на место ставили, потом протрузию лечили, в концовке секвестрированый пролапс 0,7 мм. Что мне только не делали.... Здесь не то что панические атаки.... А тревожную депрессию заработала....
Добавлено: Mar 28, 2013 12:12 PM
в верху кифоз в низу лардоз...... в верху ратация в низу грыжа.... и шея сказали немного на бок ... а так все в порядке идеальных людей нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2013)

Ничего не понял.
Если все хорошо, то что ищем в позвоночнике?


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (28 Мар 2013)

так весна обострение вот и гуляет хондроз и верх и низ и нервы туда же и ВСД поставили..... обьяснили что сосуды зажимаются такая реакция происходит...... но такие симптомы при неврозе бывают..... хотя 2 эти болезни имеют одни корни нервы.....

при одном и втором поднимается давление, головокружение, спазмируются мышцы, также покалывание онемение..... как распознать
Добавлено: Mar 28, 2013 3:07 PM
Вот вчера например вечером поднялось давление 160, болит голова в основном затылок, в ушах щелчек, сердцебиение, боль под лопаткой от позваночника переходящее под грудь полукольцом, напряжение в плечах и шеи.... конечно это все очень неприятно... мягко говоря... вот и думаю хондроз или ....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2013)

Все Вами перечисленное не имеет отношения к позвоночнику.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (28 Мар 2013)

когда у меня грыжа появилась спина тоже не болела,а болела нога сильно и бедро


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (2 Апр 2013)

Наталья Демьянова написал(а):


> так весна обострение вот и гуляет хондроз и верх и низ и нервы туда же и ВСД поставили..... обьяснили что сосуды зажимаются такая реакция происходит...... но такие симптомы при неврозе бывают..... хотя 2 эти болезни имеют одни корни нервы.....
> 
> при одном и втором поднимается давление, головокружение, спазмируются мышцы, также покалывание онемение..... как распознать
> Добавлено: Mar 28, 2013 3:07 PM
> Вот вчера например вечером поднялось давление 160, болит голова в основном затылок, в ушах щелчек, сердцебиение, боль под лопаткой от позваночника переходящее под грудь полукольцом, напряжение в плечах и шеи.... конечно это все очень неприятно... мягко говоря... вот и думаю хондроз или ....


Все, что Вы описываете точно также есть и у меня. Еще все эти состояния сопровождаются страхом и паникой. Я  пришла к выводу, что в нашем случае не одна, а две проблемы. Одна - вызвана конкретными проблемами в организме, а другая связана с психикой. У одних людей психика устойчивая к стрессам, а у других нет. Любая болезнь - это стресс для организма. Я тоже очень сильно прислушиваюсь к любым изменениям в работе моего организма. Чуть что - сразу страхи. А  с ними спазмы, зажимы и т.п. Я очень много работаю над собой. Я не кисну, сидя дома. Веду очень активный образ жизни. Полностью согласна с Вами, что любые таблетки и любой психиатр - это пересаживание проблем и просьба о помощи. Главное понять принцип: "Только я сама могу себе помочь". Ну и, конечно, не лишним будет посещение хорошего психолога, который поможет изменить взгляд на проблему. Теперь я стараюсь вообще не обращаться к врачам. Просто, если бы раньше я владела бы таким количеством информации об этой проблеме, то все бы ограничилось только одним приступом. А врачи ничего вразумительного ответить не могут. Я вот постоянно с этим сталкиваюсь. Чуть что, сходите к психиатру. Вот пример: сильные боли в области лба, заложило и болит ухо, температура. Иду на прием к лору. Он почти не глядя на меня, не назнача никакого обследования, советует сходить на прием к психиатру. Со слезами выхожу из кабинета и иду сама платно делать рентген. Результат - острый синусит. Следующая проблема: опоясывающие боли в левой стороне, горечь во рту, чувство распирания, дискомфорт по пищеводу, неприятные ощущения в горле, одышка при наклонах вперед, голодные боли, неустойчивый стул. Иду к терапевту, описываю свое состояние. Даже не осмотрев меня, отвечает, что это ВСД. Сходите к психотерапевту. Кстати, в карточке написано: "живт мягкий, безболезненный". Врач это тоже определила визуально. Все, никакого обследования. Вот и сижу сама изучаю интернет. Вот недавно узнала, что некоторые заболевания внутренних органов, тоже могут сопровождаться вегетативными  пароксизмами, тревогой, депрессией. Сейчас самостоятельно(из интернета) занимаюсь лечением  ЖКТ травяными сборами. Не спешу делать выводы. Но улучшения я заметила.


----------



## rostana (2 Апр 2013)

У меня тоже был случай- такие страшные боли в желудке, что думала- до врача не доеду. Это случилось как раз во время обострения моего состояния осенью. Ехала к невропатологу, кот. и диски на место ставит, как потом оказалось. Так вот, причина моей невыносимой боли была....в позвоночнике, вернее, в грудном отделе. Когда врач, уложив меня на кушетку, сделал манипуляцию, боль волшебным образом сразу же прошла. Так что, желудок, конечно, проверить нелишне будет, но теперь, когда у меня изжога или боль в желудке( редко), я знаю, что это остеохондроз шалит.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (2 Апр 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> У меня тоже был случай- такие страшные боли в желудке, что думала- до врача не доеду. Это случилось как раз во время обострения моего состояния осенью. Ехала к невропатологу, кот. и диски на место ставит, как потом оказалось. Так вот, причина моей невыносимой боли была....в позвоночнике, вернее, в грудном отделе. Когда врач, уложив меня на кушетку, сделал манипуляцию, боль волшебным образом сразу же прошла. Так что, желудок, конечно, проверить нелишне будет, но теперь, когда у меня изжога или боль в желудке( редко), я знаю, что это остеохондроз шалит.


Я с Вами согласна. Все в организме взаимосвязано. Пережимаются сосуды, идущие к внутренним органам, вот и проблемы с ними. Так что в нашем случае подход к лечению должен быть комплексным. И стараться смотреть на свои болезни проще, меньше прислушиваться, приглядываться.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (3 Апр 2013)

была у своего невропотолога.... замечательная женщина... с огромным опытом стажа .... пошла к ней в отделение на консультацию... задала вопрос что в первично нервы или остеохондроз... ответ был неожиданным.... Наташа это замкнутый круг... обострение остеохондроза нервы шалить начинают, стресс остеохондроз может обостриться.... вот сижу и думаю.... как стать человеком с железными нервами.... первое что сделаю обращусь к психологу..... пусть разложит мои проблемы по палочкам.... а потом посмотрим...
Добавлено: Apr 2, 2013 9:29 PM


Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Я с Вами согласна. Все в организме взаимосвязано. Пережимаются сосуды, идущие к внутренним органам, вот и проблемы с ними. Так что в нашем случае подход к лечению должен быть комплексным. И стараться смотреть на свои болезни проще, меньше прислушиваться, приглядываться.


больше двигаться


----------



## линуксоид (3 Апр 2013)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> И стараться смотреть на свои болезни проще, меньше прислушиваться, приглядываться.


куда уж проще ,оставить в медицине одну болезнь --- остеохондроз ,а на остальное не обращать  внимания))Веселый Вы человек))


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (3 Апр 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> куда уж проще ,оставить в медицине одну болезнь --- остеохондроз ,а на остальное не обращать внимания))Веселый Вы человек))


Я имела ввиду, не давать развиваться страхам. Когда человек зацикливается на своей болезни, появляются тревога, страхи, фобии. А это еще больше усугубляет состояние.


----------



## линуксоид (3 Апр 2013)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Я имела ввиду, не давать развиваться страхам. Когда человек зацикливается на своей болезни, появляются тревога, страхи, фобии. А это еще больше усугубляет состояние.


Поверьте  хирургу диализного центра ,когда человек плюет на свои заболевания ,его состояние усугубляется со скоростью клубочковой фильтрации.Любите себя,и при первом подозрении --- к врачу ,а если все нормально --- продолжайте  не прислушиваться и не приглядываться. Берегите себя))


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (3 Апр 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Поверьте хирургу диализного центра ,когда человек плюет на свои заболевания ,его состояние усугубляется со скоростью клубочковой фильтрации.Любите себя,и при первом подозрении --- к врачу ,а если все нормально --- продолжайте не прислушиваться и не приглядываться. Берегите себя))


Ну а что делать, если врачи не обращают на тебя должного внимания, не назначают никаких обследований. Прочтите мои сообщения выше. Остается смириться. Попить, если нужно антидепрессанты. После их приема, умирать почти не страшно.


----------



## линуксоид (3 Апр 2013)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Ну а что делать, если врачи не обращают на тебя должного внимания, не назначают никаких обследований. Прочтите мои сообщения выше. Остается смириться. Попить, если нужно антидепрессанты. После их приема, умирать почти не страшно.


не спешите умирать ))) в смерти романтики нету вообще...))Про действие антидепрессантов посмеялся)))такого еще не слышал))


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (3 Апр 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> не спешите умирать ))) в смерти романтики нету вообще...))Про действие антидепрессантов посмеялся)))такого еще не слышал))


А я совсем и не хочу умирать. У меня очень много жизненных планов. А АД я принимала. Но, считаю, что они мне не помогли. Но только как то проще, легче смотришь на проблемы.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (4 Апр 2013)

А у меня как хондроз зараза шейный и грудной попустил так тоже меньше проблем стало... ну и для кравооброщения само собой  после зимы попы скидываем.... позвоночнику тяжело такую тушу носить...


----------



## rostana (4 Апр 2013)

Наталья Демьянова написал(а):


> была у своего невропотолога.... замечательная женщина... с огромным опытом стажа .... пошла к ней в отделение на консультацию... задала вопрос что в первично нервы или остеохондроз... ответ был неожиданным.... Наташа это замкнутый круг... обострение остеохондроза нервы шалить начинают, стресс остеохондроз может обостриться.... вот сижу и думаю.... как стать человеком с железными нервами.... первое что сделаю обращусь к психологу..... пусть разложит мои проблемы по палочкам.... а потом посмотрим...
> Добавлено: Apr 2, 2013 9:29 PM
> 
> больше двигаться


И ,все-таки, по своему опыту и мнению скажу, что у людей, не имеющих проблем с психикой( отсутствие неврозов, ПА, депрессий и т.д.), нет таких симптомов, кот. имеем мы, ВСДшники. Получается, что первично?-  Нервы.


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (4 Апр 2013)

Нервы они и так первичны хоть при остеохондрозе хоть при неврозе


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (4 Апр 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> И ,все-таки, по своему опыту и мнению скажу, что у людей, не имеющих проблем с психикой( отсутствие неврозов, ПА, депрессий и т.д.), нет таких симптомов, кот. имеем мы, ВСДшники. Получается, что первично?- Нервы.


Я полностью с вами согласна. Большинство проблем у людей с ВСД именно из за особенностей психики. Вот в проблеме "Что первично" мы разобрались. Так что же надо делать, чтобы укрепить нервную систему?  Что является причиной сбоя в ее работе? Вот я, например, болею два года. А раньше я и поликлинику посещала  только раз в год. Для прохождения ежегодного медосмотра.


----------



## rostana (5 Апр 2013)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Я полностью с вами согласна. Большинство проблем у людей с ВСД именно из за особенностей психики. Вот в проблеме "Что первично" мы разобрались. Так что же надо делать, чтобы укрепить нервную систему? Что является причиной сбоя в ее работе? Вот я, например, болею два года. А раньше я и поликлинику посещала только раз в год. Для прохождения ежегодного медосмотра.


 
Работа с хорошим психотерапевтом, кот. поможет разобраться в себе, выявить внутриличностные конфликты. Мы их не осознаем. Ну, и потом, симптоматическое лечение. Если нужно будет, то и медикаментозно пролечиться. Так говорят врачи. Работать над собой.



Наталья Демьянова написал(а):


> была у своего невропотолога.... замечательная женщина... с огромным опытом стажа .... пошла к ней в отделение на консультацию... задала вопрос что в первично нервы или остеохондроз... ответ был неожиданным.... Наташа это замкнутый круг... обострение остеохондроза нервы шалить начинают, стресс остеохондроз может обостриться.... вот сижу и думаю.... как стать человеком с железными нервами.... первое что сделаю обращусь к психологу..... пусть разложит мои проблемы по палочкам.... а потом посмотрим...
> Добавлено: Apr 2, 2013 9:29 PM
> 
> больше двигаться


 
Часто при неврозе напрягаются мышцы-пережимаются нервы и сосуды, вот вам и обострение остеохондроза. Значит, лечиться надо комплексно.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (5 Апр 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> Работа с хорошим психотерапевтом, кот. поможет разобраться в себе, выявить внутриличностные конфликты. Мы их не осознаем. Ну, и потом, симптоматическое лечение. Если нужно будет, то и медикаментозно пролечиться. Так говорят врачи. Работать над собой.


Да, Вы все очень правильно говорите. Но я не знаю, где найти именно хорошего психотерапевта. Психотерапевт, у которого я была, просто выслушал мои жалобы и назначил антидепрессанты. Я даже не знаю, что входит в понятие "хороший психотерапевт".


----------



## rostana (5 Апр 2013)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Да, Вы все очень правильно говорите. Но я не знаю, где найти именно хорошего психотерапевта. Психотерапевт, у которого я была, просто выслушал мои жалобы и назначил антидепрессанты. Я даже не знаю, что входит в понятие "хороший психотерапевт".


 
Поищите ПТ в Инете, есть очень хорошие, из Москвы-Питера, кот. ведут сеансы в Скайпе. Хороший ПТ- тот, кот.  подводит пациента к осознанию его проблемы.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (5 Апр 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> Поищите ПТ в Инете, есть очень хорошие, из Москвы-Питера, кот. ведут сеансы в Скайпе. Хороший ПТ- тот, кот. подводит пациента к осознанию его проблемы.


Спасибо за совет.


----------



## Елена Кот (17 Янв 2014)

Уважаемые форумчанки, здравствуйте! Пришлось признать себя ВСДшницей, хотя на сайте я изначально с проблемой ШОП - головокружениями. Хотелось бы узнать, как ваше здоровье, успехи в борьбе с недугом на сегодня. Я сейчас пребываю в состоянии депрессии. ПА начались летом, потом прекратились. Сейчас вот опять началось. С лета, не прекращая, пыталась разобраться с головокружениями. Пока безуспешно. Руки опустились, опять паника, ну и ПА тут как тут.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (19 Янв 2014)

Елена Кот написал(а):


> Уважаемые форумчанки, здравствуйте! Пришлось признать себя ВСДшницей, хотя на сайте я изначально с проблемой ШОП - головокружениями. Хотелось бы узнать, как ваше здоровье, успехи в борьбе с недугом на сегодня. Я сейчас пребываю в состоянии депрессии. ПА начались летом, потом прекратились. Сейчас вот опять началось. С лета, не прекращая, пыталась разобраться с головокружениями. Пока безуспешно. Руки опустились, опять паника, ну и ПА тут как тут.


Здравствуйте! Ваше состояние мне тоже очень хорошо знакомо. Я уже столько собрала инф. по  своей проблеме. И все же прихожу к выводу, что ПА не бывает на пустом месте. И очень связано с проблемами ШОП. А эти кризы у кого угодно способны вызвать и панику, и тревогу. А следом за ними и депрессивные эпизоды. А еще некомпетентность врачей. Вот мне, например, во время спазма, когда я не могла вздохнуть и соответственно паниковала сильно невропатолог дала амитриптилин под язык. Считаю, что надо лечить позвоночник, вести здоровый образ жизни. А когда только начинаются первые признаки тревоги, прикладывать все усилия, что бы они не развивались. У меня проблемы почти все остались. Только я, читая в инт. много полезных советов своих "коллег", научилась быстрее выходить из этих состояний. Веду активный образ жизни. И даже, несмотря на криз, не отменяю никаких своих планов. Принимаю флуоксетин. Во время криза феназепам под язык. Если спазмы, то немного помогает но-шпа. И от тревоги - афобазол. Но не сразу, а после 2-3 таблеток. Главное понять свой организм.


----------



## Елена Кот (20 Янв 2014)

Спасибо, что отозвались. Мне один невролог говорил, что в стационаре больным во время атаки кололи обычный физраствор. И помогало! Больной думал, что это лекарство и отпускало. Нашла в инете книжицу про ПА Владислава Хасанова, не знаю пока кто такой, скачала просто. Присылает по частям. Познавательно в плане том, что вроде можно обходиться без лекарств, если суметь организовать правильные действия при ее приближении.


Уважаемая Татьяна Владимировна. Если интересно, этот самый Хасанов - просто больной, который страдал ПА почти ежедневно. Он де опытным путем научился справляться с этим и теперь проводит бесплатные тренинги через инет. След. состоится 25.01.13(? описка м.б.). Если хотите, могу на Ваш эл. адрес кинуть ссылку на этого автора. Вдруг польза будет? Не ручаюсь, что это не художественная самодеятельность, предпочитаю профессионалов. Но можно почитатать. Вчера полночи ждала её (ПА). Вспомнила его методику, вроде ничего нового- глубокое дыхание с акцентом на выдох, стакан воды, массирование определенных точек и проч. И ушло ведь! Надо пробовать без таблеток!! Невозможно жить на феназепаме всю жизнь!


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (20 Янв 2014)

Елена Кот написал(а):


> Спасибо, что отозвались. Мне один невролог говорил, что в стационаре больным во время атаки кололи обычный физраствор. И помогало! Больной думал, что это лекарство и отпускало. Нашла в инете книжицу про ПА Владислава Хасанова, не знаю пока кто такой, скачала просто. Присылает по частям. Познавательно в плане том, что вроде можно обходиться без лекарств, если суметь организовать правильные действия при ее приближении.
> 
> 
> Уважаемая Татьяна Владимировна. Если интересно, этот самый Хасанов - просто больной, который страдал ПА почти ежедневно. Он де опытным путем научился справляться с этим и теперь проводит бесплатные тренинги через инет. След. состоится 25.01.13(? описка м.б.). Если хотите, могу на Ваш эл. адрес кинуть ссылку на этого автора. Вдруг польза будет? Не ручаюсь, что это не художественная самодеятельность, предпочитаю профессионалов. Но можно почитатать. Вчера полночи ждала её (ПА). Вспомнила его методику, вроде ничего нового- глубокое дыхание с акцентом на выдох, стакан воды, массирование определенных точек и проч. И ушло ведь! Надо пробовать без таблеток!! Невозможно жить на феназепаме всю жизнь!



Не пойму Вашу фразу ( Вчера полночи ждала её (ПА)). У меня она всегда неожиданно. Постепенно накатывает и длится очень долго. После ПА тревога накатывает. Страх повторения криза. И вот главное вовремя это все остановить. Иногда, когда очень сильно, лекарства. Или какие то методики выхода из этого состояния.


----------



## Елена Кот (21 Янв 2014)

[q
uote="Татьяна Влодимировна, post: 186239, member: 24781"]Не пойму Вашу фразу ( Вчера полночи ждала её (ПА)). 
 Меня, например, потряхивает после принятия душа (горячая вода). Уже моюсь кое-как едва теплой водой, мерзну. Но ожидание ПА после купания рефлекторно пока сохраняется. Страх, что после душа опять начнется порой не дает заснуть. А вообще заметила, что чаще ночью, где-то в полвторого. Такая реакция была летом. Потом ушла, и я стала мыться горячей водой, мне комфортной. Но недавно замерзла и решила согреться, и меня накрыло. Правда, проявления были венозного свойства, в основном. Это новое. Вены болезненно дергали, тело кипело поверхностно, давление не сильно, но подскочило. Ну и дыхание, сердцебиение, беготня в туалет. Но самого страшного для меня- "шибания" в голову не было. Я в случаях, когда накатывает, себя начинаю отвлекать посредством хватания себя за волосы, разминаю руки, хаотично двигаюсь, быстро хожу по комнате, часто это помогает. Недавно застало на Казанском. Вдруг представила, что упаду сейчас и не успею на поезд. Так я поняла, что появляется агорофобия(боязнь толпы). Побегала по вокзалу, подергала себя - вроде отпустило. Стоило сесть в поезд-все сразу прошло. Я пока антидепрессанты не принимаю. Правда, с месяц пью грандаксин. В инете какие-то тренинги предлагают. Вы не пробовали сами?

Татьяна Владимировна, а позвоночником Вы как-то занимаетесь?


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (21 Янв 2014)

> Татьяна Владимировна, а позвоночником Вы как-то занимаетесь?


Позвоночником особо не занимаюсь, хотя понимаю, что причина моих бед именно оттуда. Посещала мануального терапевта. Становилось получше. Но серьезно не занималась. В нашем провинциальном городке нет даже мануального терапевта. Приходилось ездить в другой город. А что еще делать, я даже не знаю.


----------



## Елена Кот (22 Янв 2014)

На этом сайте доктора, посмотрев мои снимки и УЗДГ, предположили, что проблема моих головокружений в спазме мышечном, скорее всего мышцы затылочной. Именно она в спазмированном состоянии сдавливает сосуды, что   дает мою симптоматику. Я живу в большом городе, но тоже набегалась без результатов по врачам. Была у трех мануальных терапевтов. Тщетно. Никто из них мышцами не занимался. Причина стала понятна только здесь, на форуме. Спасибо здешним докторам! Я поехала в Москву к доктору Рудковскому (AIR). Спасибо ему за терпение! И сейчас мне кажется, я на правильном пути. Думаю, лечить антидепрессантами атаки при проблеме ШОП - неблагодарное занятие. Лечить надо причину, а не следствие. Я сама пока в поиске правильного образа жизни для моего ШОП. Не очень получается самой грамотно делать упражнения. Надо уж очень ювелирно давать нагрузку на правильное место. У меня пока методом проб и ошибок. Но хожу на йогу, в бассейн. Для общего тонуса.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (22 Янв 2014)

Елена Кот написал(а):


> Думаю, лечить антидепрессантами атаки при проблеме ШОП - неблагодарное занятие. Лечить надо причину, а не следствие.



Очень даже с Вами согласна. Но так как я не знаю как себе помочь с проблемами в ШОП, а состояние бывает просто невыносимым, то АД оказывают определенную помощь. А проблемы у меня такие: 4 грыжи, протрузия, ретролистез, антилистез, признаки деф. спондилоза. Сама только не пойму откуда это у меня взялось. Спазмы у меня постоянно. А отсюда и головокружения, и ПА.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2014)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Очень даже с Вами согласна. Но так как я не знаю как себе помочь с проблемами в ШОП, а состояние бывает просто невыносимым, то АД оказывают определенную помощь. А проблемы у меня такие: 4 грыжи, протрузия, ретролистез, антилистез, признаки деф. спондилоза. Сама только не пойму откуда это у меня взялось. Спазмы у меня постоянно. А отсюда и головокружения, и ПА.


Вообще-то в описании клинических проявлений 





> 4 грыжи, протрузия, ретролистез, антилистез, признаки деф. спондилоза


 никак не присутствуют панические атаки и спазмы, и АД.
Мануальная терапия если и принимается при этой проблеме, то как способ психоэмоционального воздействия.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (23 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то в описании клинических проявлений  никак не присутствуют панические атаки и спазмы, и АД.
> Мануальная терапия если и принимается при этой проблеме, то как способ психоэмоционального воздействия.




Спасибо за отзыв. Вы считаете, что следуя из описания клинических проявлений, ПА и спазмы все таки от невроза и никак не связаны с проблемами ШОП?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2014)

Следуя из анатомии.
Хотя конечно есть и такое - любая боль и страх боли, может может быть причиной ПА, в том числе и боли в ШО.
Ключевое слово, любая боль.
Например боль в сердце, всегда сопровождается ПА.
А в клинических проявлениях проблем шейного отдела присутствует БОЛЬ. А уж куда боль утечет, тут как повезет.
И мануальная терапия, тут нужна для лечения боли.
Именно поэтому антидепрессанты при ПА, нужны, чтобы разорвать эту связь: Боль-ПА, поскольку эта связь существует уже сама по себе, и без боли.
И конечно, одновременно лечение боли.
Причин которые надо лечить, как правило уже две и боль, и связь.
Не лечение одного, удлиняет лечение другого.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (24 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Следуя из анатомии.
> Хотя конечно есть и такое - любая боль и страх боли, может может быть причиной ПА, в том числе и боли в ШО.
> Ключевое слово, любая боль.
> Например боль в сердце, всегда сопровождается ПА.
> ...



 Большое спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (12 Фев 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то в описании клинических проявлений  никак не присутствуют панические атаки и спазмы, и АД.
> Мануальная терапия если и принимается при этой проблеме, то как способ психоэмоционального воздействия.




Уважаемый доктор Ступин могут ли панические состояния с вегетативными пароксизмами являться проявлениями  проблем в ШОП, осложненными гипоталамическим синдромом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2014)

Нет, поскольку проблемы шейного отдела лишь *гипотетически* могут быть причиной *гипоталамического* синдрома.


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Мне 45 лет. Два года назад впервые произошел приступ панической атаки: неожиданно стало плохо, поднялось давление, онемела нижняя челюсть, похолодели руки и ноги, стало трясти, стало тяжело дышать и сильное сердцебиение. Все это сопровождалось сильным страхом. Такие приступы стали повторятся. Появилась тревога ожидания нового приступа. Стала ходить по разным врачам, которые ставили разные диагнозы: ВСД по гипертоническому типу,  НЦД с эмоционально-вегетативным синдромом, остеохондроз ШОП, депрессивный эпизод с соматическими проявлениями. Проводимое лечение не давало никаких результатов. Хочу обратить внимание, что никакого обследования мне не назначалось. Только через полтора года меня направили на МРТ. Результаты следующие: МРТ ШОП – картина дистрофических изменений ШОП, осложненных грыжеобразованием С3-С6. С7/Th1, протрузией дискаС6/7. Антилистез С3, С4, С6 позвонков. Ретролистез С5. Признаки деформирующего спондилоза на уровне С5-С6 сегмента, спондилоартроза на уровне С2-Th1 сегментов.
> МРТ головной мозг МР картина множественных очагов  глиоза, вероятнее сосудистого генеза. Умеренная наружняя  гидроцефалия.
> На основании этого заключения мне ставят диагноз: ДЭП IIстепени. Почитав об этом в интернете, я пришла  в ужас. Правильно ли мне поставлен этот диагноз?  Жалобы в настоящее время: Сильно давит на глаза, прилив крови к голове, немеет нижняя челюсть, спазм в горле, изменение голоса (охриплость, ЛОР ничего не выявил), слабость, немеют руки,  иногда тошнит, тахикардия, очень неприятные ощущения в левой стороне груди. Ну и, конечно, мне очень страшно. Неужели мне так всегда мучится?


Татьяна Владимировна, как вы себя сейчас чувствуете? У меня тоже такой диагноз.


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

*


линуксоид написал(а):



			куда уж проще ,оставить в медицине одну болезнь --- остеохондроз ,а на остальное не обращать  внимания))Веселый Вы человек))
		
Нажмите для раскрытия...

линуксоид, Вы на сайте?*


----------



## линуксоид (10 Апр 2014)

Аита написал(а):


> * линуксоид,
> 
> Вы на сайте?
> линуксоид*,


Да ,прочитал


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Да ,прочитал


Вы специалист? Специализация?


----------



## линуксоид (10 Апр 2014)

что случилось у Вас?


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

По позвоночнику понятно.

ДЭП уже начались головокружения и шаткость походки. Прочла это уже настаёт пипец.


----------



## линуксоид (10 Апр 2014)

К сожалению ,моя врачебная специальность не связана с проблемами позвоночника ,извините


----------



## линуксоид (10 Апр 2014)

Аита написал(а):


> ДЭП УЖЕ НАЧАЛИСЬ ГОЛОВОКРУЖЕНИЯ И ШАТКОСТЬ ПОХОДКИ. ПРОЧЛА ЭТО УЖЕ НАСТАЕТ ПИПЕЦ


Пипец (чтоб Вы были в курсе) это когда санитарка зеленкой на бедре пишет номер истории болезни и к большому пальцу стопы прикручивают бирку с таким же номером.Все что до этого момента ,еще не пипец.


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

Спасибо, рассмешили.


----------



## линуксоид (10 Апр 2014)

Отнюдь. В моей жизни был случай.У нас реанимация и почка на одном этаже.В реанимацию поступил мужчина ,27 лет .За ночь 17  раз остановка сердца.Последние разы его жена ,которую позвали и одели ,ддежурила возле него и сама 2 раза наложила "ютюги" на сердце ,и сама по монитору его завела ( она мед.сестра по образованию ) ,врач в это время бежал на ее крик на помощь.Она просто не знала и не верила ,что пипец существует в жизни ее мужа и с упорством идиота накладывала "ютюги " давала разряд.Вы будете смеяться ,через 3 месяца мужа выписали из больницы.Иногда вижу ее в городе и первый здороваюсь.Можно смеяться.
Найдите адекватного врача  и не занимайтесь ерундой читая всякий бред (сорри за мой французкий).


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

Вы хороший психотерапевт.


----------



## линуксоид (10 Апр 2014)

Аита написал(а):


> Вы хороший психотерапевт


Отнюдь. Просто паникеров иногда беру за руку и веду показать в реанимации что такое пипец. Настоящий. После таких экскурсий мне иногда влетало от зав.реанимации, но тем кого я водил за руку сразу и надолго становилось легче.Такому простому приему оздоровления меня научил покойный заведующий. Великий доктор. Царство ему небесное.....


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

Жаль, что Вы не из Харькова, я бы с Вами пошла.


----------



## линуксоид (10 Апр 2014)

Поверьте, хороших докторов достаточно и в Харькове. Дело не в докторах,  а в том что Вы сами верите, что Вам пипец....И ищете на форумах подтверждение своих страхов. А вот я например, считая что
1) Мыслите Вы адекватно
2) Сохранено критическое отношение
3) Достойное чувство юмора
понимаю, что проживете Вы долгую и счастливую жизнь,и найдя адекватного доктора, через 10 лет  не вспомните ни этот пипец, ни этого разговора....


----------



## Аита (10 Апр 2014)

Дай Бог Вам здоровья, но это уже не мой случай.


----------



## линуксоид (11 Апр 2014)

Аита написал(а):


> Дай Бог Вам здоровья, но это уже не мой случай


Не смешите меня на ночь. Голова кружится. Спокойно, опишите проблему, подробней создав свою отдельную тему на форуме. Поверьте, тут есть люди которые читают про Ваш пипец и смеются. Если бы Бог предложил им обменять Ваш пипец на их состояние, они бы обменялись не глядя....И еще, когда Вам будет пипец я Вам скажу об этом. Ок? 
До этого момента не произносите это слово даже мысленно.Выкиньте его из головы.


----------



## Аита (11 Апр 2014)

Спасибачки большое.


----------



## линуксоид (11 Апр 2014)

Аита написал(а):


> СПАСИБАЧКИ ОГРОМНОЕ.


И поподробней пожалуйста ,поскольку пипец откладывается на длительное время.Жить  прийдется долго ,прийдется на это настроится. А со всем остальным мы разберемся.


----------



## Аита (11 Апр 2014)

Спокойной ночи и хорошего дня Вам.


----------



## evgeniya875 (11 Апр 2014)

*Аита*, извините не удержалась, хочу рассказать вам свою историю. Я 2 месяцм жила в таком страхе. Дпвление прыгало, ничего не ела. Не могла ни работать, ни в магазин сходить, ни просто тупо с кем то разговаривать. Мне все казалось, что вот конец мой (хотя мне чсего 26 лет). Страх был и про инсульт и инфаркт. И каких только я болячек не придумывпла. И интернет успешно мне помогал в этом. Допридумывалась я до того, что залечилась и сейчас меня скрутило (толком не знаю от чего правда) и вот сейчас я вспоминаю свои страхи и смешно аж. А когда сейчас смотрю на себя взеркало вот это страшно когда хлдить учишься заново...хотя время пройдет и это дай Бог буду вспоминать с улыбкой. Не забивайте себе голову чем попало. А от головокружений и шаткости мне помог мануальный терапевт. Шею покрутил и все прошло. И шум в ушах и головокружения и мушки в глпзах


----------



## Аита (11 Апр 2014)

Спасибо, что поддерживаете. Какой у вас диагноз?
И здоровья вам конечно.


----------



## evgeniya875 (11 Апр 2014)

Точный диагноз не знаю. Ставили стандартный ВСД и ШОХ, невроз, депрессия.сейчас не знаю что со мной не разобралась до конца )))


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2014)

*Аита*, откройте собственную тему и получите консультацию врачей, рассказав о себе и задав интересующие Вас вопросы.
Обратите внимание на это, пожалуйста - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
и https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13106
И, пожалуйста, не используйте при создании сообщений клавишу Caps Lock.


----------



## Татьяна Влодимировна (12 Апр 2014)

Уважаемые форумчане!   Я все таки нашла ответ на свой вопрос. Как оказалось (после серьезного обследования у хорошего специалиста), причина моего состояния - проблемы с щитовидной железой. Отсюда и нервозность, панические состояния, проблемы с дыханием. А в последнее время еще и с глотанием и мн. др. Теперь вот лечу щ.ж. и надеюсь в скором времени забыть тот ужас, который пережила. Главное найти грамотного специалиста.


----------



## ivdic (1 Ноя 2021)

Татьяна Влодимировна написал(а):


> Принимала антидепрессанты. Сначала амитриптилин, затем рекситин,  затем паксил. Но они мне не помогли. Я, конечно, почувствовала их действие. Настроение улучшилось. На все проблемы смотрю легче. Но в болезни они не помогли. Такие же кризы....


Все почти также.. видно у невропатологов у всех проторенный путь если не знаю как лечить отправлять к психиатру! самих бы их на антидепресанты сажать. В моем случае высокий уровень мочевой кислоты вызывал повышение выработки почками ренина который в свою очередь напямую влияет на тонус сосудов..что приводило к скачкам давления.  Начал ежедневно принимать аллопуринол и скачки давления прошли...вот вам и психиатр..а могли бы залечить психотропами.


----------

